# Brown spots and tire tracks on the lawn again??



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Every year about this time I get brown spots tht start out as brown tire tracks from the lawn mower. I always thought it was the mower guy bringing in fungus or spreading it around but i'm not sure anymore. Any ideas?? Thanks, K2.


----------



## Shindaiwa (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow thats a first for me...Is your lawn Lush and tall ? does it stay very wet ? not sure if i can help but i'll give it a shot...Do you park the mower in any grease or gas residue ?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Shindaiwa said:


> Wow thats a first for me...Is your lawn Lush and tall ? does it stay very wet ? not sure if i can help but i'll give it a shot...Do you park the mower in any grease or gas residue ?


It is generally lush and cut once a week. We're pretty dry in Colorado so it takes a sprinkler system and alot of water to keep a lawn looking respectable. I usually water in the early morning, once a day, when it is above 90, otherwise every other day. The lawn is almost always dry when it is cut. I would say the tire tracks show up when it is hot, dry, sunny. 

The lawn guy keeps his mower in a covered trailer that is spotless. 

Thanks for the reply. K2


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

These stripes result from mowing when the plant is entering the early stages of drought stress. The wheels,mower housing, blade, and/or feet apparently destroy the integrity of the leaves and thus even when the area is watered, the leaves will not green-up. The plant will regrow from the crown given four weeks or more with regular irrigation or rainfall and the stripes should disappear.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Always Greener said:


> These stripes result from mowing when the plant is entering the early stages of drought stress. The wheels,mower housing, blade, and/or feet apparently destroy the integrity of the leaves and thus even when the area is watered, the leaves will not green-up. The plant will regrow from the crown given four weeks or more with regular irrigation or rainfall and the stripes should disappear.


Thanks You AG. I'll put the water to it.


----------

